# Finnex Ray 2 vs. Current Satellite LED + for 90gallon



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone had experience with these two units that could give suggestion. When I bought my current setup on Craigslist, it came with an Aqueon LED with 2 colormax lamps and 1 daylight. It is fairly dim and week each led lamp in the fixture has 29 leds of unknown spectrum, lumen and par. So my fixture has 20 red/67 unk daylight. Money isn't my main concern. I was considering a Finnex Ray 2 d/t the fact that it is 10000k/actinic and I assumed it would bring out the color of the Peacocks in my 90gallon. I was also considering the Current Satellite led + ; however, it is 6700k/RGB. Yes the Current light has the different settings, but no way of time controlling them...Besides being "neat" it loses it's utility with me...mainly a novelty. The tank is 24" deep. I would like some opinions on which will be better all-around for fish colorization and spicing up the tank?

P.S. - I'm close-minded on Marineland products especially from my experience (when I was still in the SW hobby) with their new cheap Chinese powerheads that have crappy impellers. Marineland has taken a dive imho. Thanks in advance


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I like the inexpensive Coralife fixtures that have one Actinic, and one Daylight bulb.


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

I have my heart set on LED's Ms. Floridagirl 8) ; however, thank you for the practicality of your response


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I understand the practicality of LEDs, but I don't like the price or the look of the lighting, for that matter.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I have both of these lights...the Finnex and the Current LED. The Finnex is by far the brighter of the two. Both of my fixtures are 48" fixtures on 72" tanks.

Current LED on 125G









and Finnex LED on 155G


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

In your opinion which would pop the colors of the fish more I have a Peacock/Hap tank. There is also the finnex monster ray rgb? I'm very torn between the three. My aqueon led fixture with colormax that came with the tank is well...meh.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm seeing great color in my fish in my 155G tank...more than I've seen in them in a while but they are not the most colorful fish. I see really good color in the fish in the 125G tank also so not sure. I think both lights are good but I think the Finnex penetrates better in the deeper tank than the Current light would.


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 9, 2013)

well I recieved my Finnex Ray 2 10k/actinic it is pretty sexy. Now I am thinking of adding the finnex monster ray 2 rgb to it...what are your thoughts. Do you think it will enhance color...money is not a real biggie. I would rather ocd on one tank than have multiple tank syndrome...it took several years to be cured of that. This is the light

http://www.aquavibrant.com/lighting/led ... y-486.html


----------

